# Where's all the networks (CBS, NBC, FOX) OnDemand ?



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Why doesn't DirecTV have the standard network programming on O.D.? Is it a licensing or a bandwidth issue? Didn't they have some NBC stuff for short while (although it was PPV which made no sense and why it is probably gone).


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Incog-Neato said:


> Why doesn't DirecTV have the standard network programming on O.D.? Is it a licensing or a bandwidth issue? Didn't they have some NBC stuff for short while (although it was PPV which made no sense and why it is probably gone).


The networks have their own "On Demand" services and probably don't want to give up the "eyes" at their own sites. Is anyone offering network fare as "On Demand" ? I haven't heard if it is available. If I miss a network show you can usually get it from the network web site.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

NBC had the Olympics but nothing else that I know of.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

joshjr said:


> NBC had the Olympics but nothing else that I know of.


NBC was offering episodes of '30 Rock' and 'The Office' as well prior to the Olympics.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Comcast offers a number of CBS, NBC and ABC (no FOX) series in their OnDemand.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Yea, but you have to watch it on your PC screen. (I know, you can output it to your TV with the right card but that's too much of a hassle). There's always USENET to roll your own I guess. 


LarryFlowers said:


> If I miss a network show you can usually get it from the network web site.


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> NBC was offering episodes of '30 Rock' and 'The Office' as well prior to the Olympics.


Don't forget Heroes!


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

kw2957 said:


> Don't forget Heroes!


And also don't forget they charged you a fee for everything they had OD. Why should I pay twice for repeats ? Comcast CBS OD is Free, if you can really call anything free these days. The only OD I feel they should charge you extra for are PPV Movies, all else should be included with your package.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I really do not have a problem paying a small fee to get a network show on Demand especially if I missed it. If they could expand their collection to include classic shows from the given network as well, it would make it that much better


----------

